

How to gain webapp exposure from a generation notorious for hating advertising? - dclowd9901

In building web applications, I keep running up against an issue: How do I gain exposure without pissing people off by telling them about my product?&#60;p&#62;Users are numb to advertising. Scoping Twitter updates for potential users looking for a solution you offer seems wasteful, and a bit creepy, and seems like the wrong context to reach out to users. Being featured on sites that deal in what your web app offers seems like a shot in the dark at best.&#60;p&#62;I don't want to shove apps down people's throats. I want them to want to use it. How does one go about that?
======
tobylane
Make it good enough for it to not be a shot in the dark. Telling us is a good
start, a Showing HN is one of those things that gets good exposure to users
who don't mind that sort of self-advertising.

------
pgroves
Is it a consumer or business app?

~~~
dclowd9901
I build mostly consumer apps. I suppose I hadn't thought about there being
multiple approaches.

